# Home Depot Sharkbite or Lowes Apollo pex?



## 71 Fish (Dec 21, 2005)

Any expierience with these for house plumbing renovations? 

I find both Lowes and H/D fitting selections are terrible, limited, out of the commonly used stuff. Seems most plumbers use the expanding plastic ring system over these but I need to be able to purchase any time and day of the week. 

-Is one better than the other? 
-Does anyone know if their fittings interchange? 
-Do I need to consider a different system?


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

I have used the Sharkbites a few times and so far so good. I tried to more than adequately strap the pipe down good around the connections to avoid unnecessary pressure on them.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Just use cpvc, cheaper and better.


----------



## BIG JIMMIE (May 21, 2004)

agonzales1981 said:


> Just use cpvc, cheaper and better.


just make sure you use the glue for cpvc , some is just for pvc


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Sharkbites*



71 Fish said:


> Any expierience with these for house plumbing renovations?
> 
> I find both Lowes and H/D fitting selections are terrible, limited, out of the commonly used stuff. Seems most plumbers use the expanding plastic ring system over these but I need to be able to purchase any time and day of the week.
> 
> ...


I have used the sharkbites many times without any issues. A little pricey but well worth it. Gater


----------

